# Solid Walls - More Costly, but FAR More Durable



## A Guy In Town (Sep 5, 2016)

*Scared kids can do a LOT of damage.* I know things aren't cheap today, but a 2x3 or 2x4 frame with a solid panel in the center is the only way to go. Metal brackets can be put at both ends to link the panels together and change the angles from one panel to the next. Storage is a problem, of course. A four foot wall that is seven (?) feet tall made from 2x4s takes up a minimum of 175 square inches of floor space. (50" x 3.5")

One way to reduce storage space is to frame 1/2 of the walls to nest INSIDE of the frames of the other half. in that way, you lay down one 4x8 panel. Then rest the smaller panel inside of it so its frame rests on the fill panel of the frame below. Then a larger panel over that, and then a smaller one, etc.

Here is a simple illustration of two walls, a taller wider wall and a shorter narrower wall, each with mating braces that bolt together with 3/8" bolts and nuts. Mount all brackets the same distance apart. RAISE the brackets on the left side of the wall by the thickness of the metal you use for the brackets, so that all wall panels rest flat on the floor, and the brackets overlap each other, right to left.

These walls can be use all year long, for craft fairs, trade shows, flea markets, etc. YES, they are a bit pricy. But you only build them ONCE. They can be painted, and you can drill holes to mount props or products. Use 1/4 peg board as the center panels for ultimate flexibility.























Joe


----------



## DingoMcPhee (Sep 12, 2021)

Peg board, that's brilliant.


----------

